# does any body hunt Quall or upland with an airgun



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I hunt Quall with my 22 cal rws


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Whats a Quall?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

Qual are a small upland bird similer to grouse theye are about the size of a pidgoen


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I've hunted qual before. Bigger than a duv, but smaller than a pidgoen. They fly like a big bumblebee. Ifn we had quall here, which we don't, I don't think it would be legal to shoot them with a rifle. Pidgoens is another story. I think you can shoot them with anything you want. :lol:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Ah a quail...


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

how do you hit a flying bird with a rifle? I don't think thats legal in Iowa. It might be though. They are so tough to spot while on the ground. They blend in so well i cant imagine being able to find them before they fly away. Your going to scare a bunch up while walking around for them that you might as well use a shotgun.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I ushaully try to sneek up on them with stelth or I shoot them on the tops of the blak burrie bushes

they blend in alot


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I live in washington and they are californian Quall


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

heck all phesant hunters know how hard it is to find one on the ground. U can watch it fall and know right where they landed and look for 10 minutes before you finally find it. And they are alot bigger than quail.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I fyouy hit them dead center they die before they hit the ground I have only not found around one


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh you mean a Quail. :-?

Yea I hunt alot of quall, cept I lik a slungshoot.

:roll:


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

heck i am ashaimed to say but i have shot a phesant with a .17 hmr. Saw him from the road, so i threw on my ghillie suit and crawled to about 50 feet and popped him in the head


----------



## bigpuddin43 (Feb 13, 2007)

The name is QUAIL not Quall!! there are several different species from the east coast to the west coast!!! We raise and hunt bobwhite QUAIL here in kentucky!! there just arent enough wild ones left to hunt anymore!! We hunt them with dogs we have a brittany spaniel that is an excellent dog and would make a great field trial dog if anyone is interested!! Me and my dad are getting rid of him because we are tired of raising birds to hunt and there arent enough wild ones around to hunt!!

Not meaning to affend anyone but know what you are talking about before you post because it looks bad on hunters if we dont even know the name of something we are shooting!!


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

Just because my spelling was a little off dosn't meen you guys can **** on me I do happened to know what Quail are infact I have even studied there habits and feeding


----------

